# The Granddady of all Go Dawg Threads #32, picking up were the last one left off.



## KyDawg (Oct 22, 2017)

GO Dawgs, if the Dawgs do as good in this one as they did in 31, gonna be some happy Dawg fans.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 22, 2017)

Represent th G!



Hunker down and...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 22, 2017)

Ain't nuttin but a G THANG......... 





GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 22, 2017)

Go Dawgs waiting on the cocktail party.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 22, 2017)

I will believe we can beat Fla when I see it. Not like this is the first time we went to Jacksonville as the favorite and walked away with a loss.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 22, 2017)

That being said, my money would be on Georgia to win by double digits.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 22, 2017)

I've been wearing my Georgia gear in Tallahassee all weekend and several locals have voiced that they hope we thrash them..............Go Dawgs............


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 22, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 22, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 22, 2017)

Go Noles Go


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 22, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 22, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 22, 2017)

Big game this Saturday and as usual, I am very nervous about it.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 22, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Big game this Saturday and as usual, I am very nervous about it.



Me too! I hope we can beat those Gators, but it would be even sweeter to see us come out and dominate them from the start and put them away early and for good. This way I can relax my nerves a little. 


GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 22, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 22, 2017)

roll tide


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 23, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 23, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 23, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2017)

Go Dawgs Kirb stomping Fla.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 23, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 23, 2017)

I say it's GREAT to be a gator hater! 

_Represent the G!_







Hunker down and...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 23, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 23, 2017)

Go Dawgs praying it's not a close one Saturday but quite frankly expecting it to be from to past experiences!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 23, 2017)

Nice shiny new thread by the way Bo$$! GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 23, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 24, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 24, 2017)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 24, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 24, 2017)

Okay guys we got to beat Florida. It will be a tough job, I believe. We have had a bye week, but so have they. If we play like we have played all year we should win. Anything less that, well, we could lose.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 24, 2017)

Ga Dawgs, I said I would never believe again a couple of years ago. This bunch could change my mind.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 24, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 24, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 24, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 24, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Oct 24, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 24, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 24, 2017)

Any word on Trey's injury? We need him bad.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 24, 2017)

Go Dawgs, take the Gator Bowl over.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 24, 2017)

Go DAWGS fishing the Flats...


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 24, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 24, 2017)

Nice looking Pike slayer.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 24, 2017)

Go  Slayer Dawg living the dream!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 24, 2017)

If I had Slayer's money, I would throw mine away. Go Slayer.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 25, 2017)

Go Dawgs throwing money away!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 25, 2017)

Go Dawgs loading the cooler to fish Aucilla today..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 25, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> If I had Slayer's money, I would throw mine away. Go Slayer.





If I had Charlie's imagination I would write a kids book..

Go Dawgs writing a kids book..


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 25, 2017)

I hate Florida with a passion, let's give those Gators a smashin'!


GO DAWGS! 

BEAT FLORIDA!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 25, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs loading the cooler to fish Aucilla today..



go dogs holding fish further away from the body so they look bigger.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 25, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 25, 2017)

Go Dawgs!











signed: A GATOR HATER.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 25, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Oct 25, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 25, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 25, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 25, 2017)

Dawgs, we got to talk this Florida game up. We want to see them play their best game of the year and drain that swamp in Gainesville.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 25, 2017)

Go GATOR-HATIN DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 25, 2017)

Feeling good about this game...finally. In the Richt era you could expect muffed punts, kickoffs to the 10 yrd line, multiple personal foul penalties, on side kicks, gimmicks, fade to the corner...They may get beat on a play but that's a part of it. That Miami/Gt game the other week had the UGA of old written all over it.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 25, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 25, 2017)

You are correct Rip. We can beat this bunch, we have more talent onf offense and defense. No excuse will work if we lose. Go Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 25, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 25, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 25, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 26, 2017)

something to think about:  UF is three points shy of being undefeated in SEC play. LSU beat them by 1 point and TAM beat them by 2. GATORS will be at their best this Saturday. DAWGS need to give them a gut punch to take the air out.

GO!!!!!!!DAWGS!!!!!!!

shut down and KIRB STOMP uf


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 26, 2017)

Go DAWGS ... eatin' Gator Tail on Saturday by the riva!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 26, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 26, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 26, 2017)

Go dwags!  You don't run this state.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 26, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 26, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Dawgs, we got to talk this Florida game up. We want to see them play their best game of the year and drain that swamp in Gainesville.



If there was a year we should Kirby curb stomp the gators it's this year. I'll be happy with a squeaker win.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 26, 2017)

Go you Junkyard DAWGS! In a quiet Athens town today.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 26, 2017)

I95 south has had a steady stream of Dawgs this week, headed to Jacksonville. Nothing like seeing the convoy of vehicles flying those beautiful G flags!  








GO DAWGS!

BEAT THOSE HATED GATORS!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 26, 2017)

Go Dawgs filling the freezer!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 26, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 26, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2017)

After midnight Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 27, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 27, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 27, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 27, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 28, 2017)

Go DAWGS for some property gonna be destroyed after this game!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 28, 2017)

It’s a great day to be a Dawg! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2017)

8-0 boiz!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2017)

Go Dawgs! 

Breathing deep and looking forward to next week.


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 28, 2017)

Aint going to lie, yall look good! Congrats Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 28, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Aint going to lie, yall look good! Congrats Dawgs!



Thanks, Tiger bro!



Dawgs are 8-0, boys! Feels good smacking Florida around like that- I loved every minute of it!   

Hope we keep it going! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 29, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 29, 2017)

Go DAWGS ... beating Florida worse than an underpaid baggage handler on a cheap airline handling an alligator skin bag!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 29, 2017)

Go Dawgs... Dawgs roll the Gators and the Vols lose again... Great day indeed!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 29, 2017)

go dogs winning big over a 3-4 team.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 29, 2017)

go dogs scared of bama


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 29, 2017)

Go Dawgs one game at a time!!!!!!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 29, 2017)

At noon we go to work on them yardbirds 
Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 29, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> go dogs scared of bama



Go Dawgs not scared of Bama or 6 thug.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 29, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Oct 29, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 29, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 29, 2017)

Go Dawgs just getting back from south Georgia. Had a great day Friday catching Red and trout at Finn Holloway. Then even a better day Saturday, watching the game with some friends. GO Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 29, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 29, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Old Winchesters (Oct 29, 2017)

Go Dawgs! 42-7 and it wasn't our best game....


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 29, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2017)

Go Dawgs! The Dawgs stop playing in the 2nd quarter. Thats a problem Kirby will address. But UF better be glad it could have been even uglier!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 30, 2017)

Go DAWGS preparing to pick da South Cackalacka chickens!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 30, 2017)

Go Dawgs looking better every week.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 30, 2017)

Go Dawgs on a Monday evening post gator beatdown !!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 30, 2017)

Go Dawgs thinking about the next game. Not rankings of SECG. Win and all that will take care of itself. We totally control our own destiny.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2017)

Yes sir Charlie! 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 30, 2017)

Georgia picked up 4* CB Jalen Perry for 2019. He visited both Alabama and Ohio state.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2017)

Go Dawgs cleaning it up on the recruiting trail!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 30, 2017)

go dogs.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 31, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 31, 2017)

Happy Halloween, GOOO DAWGS!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 31, 2017)

Go DAWGS eating too much chocolate!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 31, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 31, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 31, 2017)

Go Dawgs and Happy Birthday KyDawg!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 31, 2017)

Possum you know you aint allowed out of the Billy thread.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 31, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 31, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 31, 2017)

Go Noles Go


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 31, 2017)

Go Noles in the hunt


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 31, 2017)

All the produce is gone around Omega. Saw a help wanted sign in Kelltown.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 31, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 31, 2017)

One of the SC players said the Georgia could not pass against them. They never learn do they.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 31, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> One of the SC players said the Georgia could not pass against them. They never learn do they.




Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 31, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 31, 2017)

Go Dawgs rated #1. Right now it is just a feel good thing for the fans. Or at least that is all that it should be.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 31, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 31, 2017)

Go Dawgs I hope they run the ball for 700 yards on the yard birds!


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 31, 2017)

Woof Woof Woof
Who let the dawgs out.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 31, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 31, 2017)

Go Dawgs down in Sparks.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 31, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 1, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 1, 2017)

Go DAWGS, prepare to pluck dem chickens!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 1, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 1, 2017)

go number one dogs gonna win it all


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 1, 2017)

West Coast wine drinking thug in here.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 1, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 1, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 1, 2017)

Go Dawgs keepin it real. Don't get the big head. Hunker down.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 1, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 1, 2017)

dogs will win it. yall are the best. no one is even close.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 1, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 1, 2017)

Go Dawgs being #1


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 1, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> dogs will win it. yall are the best. no one is even close.



Don't you have a tree hugger meeting to be at.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 1, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 1, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Don't you have a tree hugger meeting to be at.



Ole 6 loving that Cali life! Go Dawgs not living on the left coast!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 1, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 2, 2017)

6 has a gay pride parade to attend!!!!Go #1 Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 2, 2017)

Happy Thursday, GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 2, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 2, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 2, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> 6 has a gay pride parade to attend!!!!Go #1 Dawgs!!!!



not likely. i roll only with the tide and Dr6


----------



## elfiii (Nov 2, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 2, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 2, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 2, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> not likely. i roll only with the tide and *Dr6*


Is that Little Sweet?


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 2, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2017)

Go #1 Dawgs in the only poll that counts.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2017)

Wonder how much money I could have made betting UGA being #1, at his point back in August.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2017)

Go Dawgs down in Moultrie Ga. Home of Ray Goff.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 2, 2017)

Go granddaddy Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 2, 2017)

yall have at most a month to enjoy being number one


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 2, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> yall have at most a month to enjoy being number one



Yall have almost two years, before you are playing in the Outback Bowl every year.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 2, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Nov 2, 2017)

Go Dawgs! And those with "pride"


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 2, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 2, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 3, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 3, 2017)

Happy Friday, GO DAWGS! Beat those stupid chickens..


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 3, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 3, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 3, 2017)

Go Dawgs headed to the woods.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 3, 2017)

Good morning Dawgs.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 3, 2017)

GO DAWGS! 


Glad I don't have to listen to that screaming chicken every 3 seconds of the ballgame.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 3, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## cramer (Nov 3, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 3, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 3, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 4, 2017)

Go #1 Dawgs on game day!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 4, 2017)

Go Dawgs gonna do some chicken pickin today.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 4, 2017)

Go Dawgs beating the tar out of the Gamecocks!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2017)

Today is Saturday, and it is South Carolina, and it is between the Hedges, am I am nervous as a cat trying cross that 400 Hwy down in Atlanta at rush hour.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2017)

Go Dawgs, sent the skinny Rooster back to Columbia without their tail feathers.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 4, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Today is Saturday, and it is South Carolina, and it is between the Hedges, am I am nervous as a cat trying cross that 400 Hwy down in Atlanta at rush hour.



thats what happens when you have lots of birthdays.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 4, 2017)

Wow! Dawgs look to be in great shape after Sony and Chubb graduate.  
https://www.dawgnation.com/football...commit-zamir-white-romps-300-yards-plus-5-tds

GO DAWGS! 
BEAT SOUTH CAROLINA!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2017)

Mizzou wearing Fla out.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 4, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!!! 9-0!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2017)

Brown, I love seeing that 9 & 0, but I still not convinced. We are Gonna play the Bamers, and I feel link we have no chance against them.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 4, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Brown, I love seeing that 9 & 0, but I still not convinced. We are Gonna play the Bamers, and I feel link we have no chance against them.



I don't either Charlie but I like the direction the program is headed in. I wasn't expecting the year we're having at all. But it won't be long with the recruits coming in and the direction Kirby has us in. Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2017)

We are a lot closer to them than CMR had us. Kirby knows what he is doing.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 5, 2017)

Man, dem chickens were going down like flies.  Hope they heal up.  Now I got to change my A/C filter.  Clogged up with plucked chicken feathers.  Go DAWGS, heading to Lanter!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 5, 2017)

Go #1 Dawgs......Just keep winning!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 5, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 5, 2017)

Go DAWGS waking up to a 9-0 record!!!!

Go DAWGS getting focused for a showdown on the plains!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 5, 2017)

Go Dawgs sweating bullets over the upcoming AU game.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2017)

Go Dawgs! 

Just play a complete game and we can win!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2017)

Auburn is going to come out ready to play. We better hope we are ready.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2017)

Go Dawgs getting ready for Auburn.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 5, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2017)

Go Dawgs, bringing it all vs Auburn.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 5, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 5, 2017)

Go DAWGS #226


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 6, 2017)

Go #1 & SEC East champion Dawgs  .


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 6, 2017)

Go #2 Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 6, 2017)

Go Undefeated Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 6, 2017)

Go Dawgs being up to the Auburn challenge.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2017)

I say it's GREAT to be a Georgia Bulldog! 

GO DAWGS!
BEAT AUBURN!


----------



## riprap (Nov 6, 2017)

Go Dawgs! Go bamers not keeping their mouth closed.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 6, 2017)

Go Rip Dawg showing up.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Nov 6, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Nov 6, 2017)

Go
Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 7, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 7, 2017)

*Go Dawgs*


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 7, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 7, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 7, 2017)

morning dog thugs


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 7, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!!

Happy Birthday KyDawg!!!  Hope it's the best one yet!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 7, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Nov 7, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 7, 2017)

Go Dawgs down in Dooley county.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 7, 2017)

Go Noles in Mystic, Ga


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 7, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2017)

Go Dawgs Nebraska bound!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 7, 2017)

Go you hunting Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 7, 2017)

go bammers living in civilization


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 7, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> go bammers living in civilization



You move back east??????

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 7, 2017)

Dawgs still #1!! GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 7, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2017)

Go Dawgs rolling through St Louis!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 8, 2017)

Go Dawgs rolling through Columbia Mizzou!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 8, 2017)

Go Dawgs rolling through Kansas City!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 8, 2017)

Dang Jeff, you headed to Nebraska?

GO Dawgs cutting across the fly over states..


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 8, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 8, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Dang Jeff, you headed to Nebraska?
> 
> GO Dawgs cutting across the fly over states..



Yes sir sitting at Cabelas in Sidney Ne! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Nov 8, 2017)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 8, 2017)

I just wanted to say...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 8, 2017)

Go Dawgs with nothing much to say except Beat the Barn!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 8, 2017)

Go Dawgs headed toward the cold weather.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 8, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> Yes sir sitting at Cabelas in Sidney Ne! Go Dawgs!!



Awesome, congrats! Good luck buddy! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 8, 2017)

go dogs poaching elfiiii dear at night


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 8, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 8, 2017)

Go Dawgs in Chadron Ne!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 8, 2017)

Awesome Jeff kill a goodun

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 8, 2017)

Brown is  DGD.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 8, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Nov 8, 2017)

Go Dawgs going to try and figure out how to catch the game on the way to Arkansas Saturday. Maybe we can get them to turn it on in Oxford,MS.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 8, 2017)

Riding around the ranches we hunt this evening no shooters were seen. EHD wiped out 75% of the deer herd about 5 years ago. It's not going to be easy.... Going to fill my turkey tags the next couple days until the rifle opener Saturday morning. Go Dawgs looking for a mid west freaknasty!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 8, 2017)

Go Dawgs! 

Whack em and stack em Jeff


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 8, 2017)

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs going to try and figure out how to catch the game on the way to Arkansas Saturday. Maybe we can get them to turn it on in Oxford,MS.



You going catfishing Rip. I heard they had some good catfishing over there.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 8, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 8, 2017)

Go Dawgs on top that cold Mountain.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 8, 2017)

Prolly snowing up there, I know it is cold.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 8, 2017)

Go Dawgs down in Jasper and Elijay Georgia. Planning a spring trip down there. I would stop in Atlanta if we could get a Sports forum lunch scheduled.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 9, 2017)

Go Dawgs up in KY. ..... keep em straight up there Bo$$


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 9, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 9, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down in Jasper and Elijay Georgia. Planning a spring trip down there. I would stop in Atlanta if we could get a Sports forum lunch scheduled.



Let me know Charlie I just bid and got the job at Big Canoe to run fiber throughout the entire place. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 9, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 9, 2017)

go dogs still believing


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 9, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> Let me know Charlie I just bid and got the job at Big Canoe to run fiber throughout the entire place. Go Dawgs!



There is some big money up there Jeff, go get some of it.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 9, 2017)

I agree with Charlie go get it boy.  that's one place where there's money in the Hills


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 9, 2017)

Go Dawgs making money!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 9, 2017)

Go DAWGS!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 9, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## riprap (Nov 9, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> You going catfishing Rip. I heard they had some good catfishing over there.


Deer hunting. I'll take your word on the nasty cats.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Nov 9, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 9, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 9, 2017)

Go dwags in Ambrose, Ga


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 9, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs in the Chattahoochee Valley and down in S. Ga.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs sneaking out of work early and heading to the woods!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 10, 2017)

Go Slayer Dawg poaching elfii's deer!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs! Hunker down you guys. Hunker down one more time!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 10, 2017)

John Cooper said:


> Go Slayer Dawg poaching elfii's deer!!!!!!!!!



hes such a thug


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs shooting ducks and deer!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## cramer (Nov 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Nov 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs keep chopping wood!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!!! Just keep Winning!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 10, 2017)

Terry Hoage was a DGD. One of my favorites.

http://www.ajc.com/sports/college-f...eorgia-bulldogs-great/5W0AdLfF3M4gQt1mA6L1SP/


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs wishing they had old Terry Back for this game.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs! 

One game at a time!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 11, 2017)

Bout to head out to the woods with my father, boys!  Can't wait to watch the sun rise through the trees! Good luck to the rest of you headed for the woods!


Championships! Let's...

GO DAWGS!
BEAT AUBURN!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 11, 2017)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 11, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!! Need this  win today!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 11, 2017)

Go you Junkyard DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 11, 2017)

Go Dawgs scared to death of Auburn.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Go Dawgs nervous about this game!


----------



## antharper (Nov 11, 2017)

Go Dawgs in Broxton ga, doing a little deer hunting !


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 11, 2017)

Let's...

GO DAWGS!
BEAT AUBURN!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2017)

Go Dawgs! 

Great video Mrs. Hornet


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## brownceluse (Nov 11, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 11, 2017)

GOOO DAWGS!!!! Learn from your mistakes and become a better team from it!!!!! Just worry about beating Can'tucky and go from there. GOOOO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## Big7 (Nov 11, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



I can remember when it was open on that end.

The railroad trussel was the place to be if you were
just lookin' for a good time, if you didn't know anyone
that could get you a ticket in.

I'm not a screwl feet ball fan BUT..

Things I seen on that railroad trussel, CAN NOT
be un-seen. (that's a good thing)

That was the good ole' days. Stay away from the po' po'
and be cool.

More drunk gals there than Carter's liver pills.

We got away with more than Bill Clinton.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 11, 2017)

Big7 said:


> I can remember when it was open on that end.
> 
> The railroad trussel was the place to be if you were
> just lookin' for a good time, if you didn't know anyone
> ...



Mama never let me sit on the trussel, but you could sit on the grass beside the stands for free back in the day.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 11, 2017)

Go DAWGS! Even with the sour L, the UGA program is going in the right direction.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 11, 2017)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Nov 12, 2017)

Just crawl under the house for couple of days, lick the wounds and come out mad as he// !!
Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 12, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 12, 2017)

go dogs shellshocked


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 12, 2017)

go dogs exposed


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 12, 2017)

Bama didn't look to good against a team we steamrolled. In fact they looked terrible. Play like that against Auburn and you will be sitting home during the playoffs with us.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 12, 2017)

go Bamers exposed worse.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 12, 2017)

Georgia and Bama are going to meet. It won't have to be in the SECCG, they are going to meet as Bamer slowly sinks and Georgia passes them on the way up. This is just the second year. Give CKS a couple of more recruiting classes.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 12, 2017)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 12, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 12, 2017)

Go Dogs in Gay, Ga


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 12, 2017)

Go Dogs at the Big Chic in Talbotton


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## saltysenior (Nov 12, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!



they went O K....unfortunately it was down to #7..


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 12, 2017)

Welcome to the Go Dawg thread Salty.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 12, 2017)

I think salty might be a gator.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 12, 2017)

Go Dawgs, with their coach learning a good lesson this week.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 12, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> I think salty might be a gator.



Salty salty salty Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 13, 2017)

Go Dogs in Woodland, Ga


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 13, 2017)

Go Dawgs waiting around to see who they'll play in the SEC Championship


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 13, 2017)

Go DAWGS who despise foosball rankings until after the division championships games are played!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2017)

Go Dawgs on a foggy Monday morning!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 13, 2017)

Go DAWGS learning a lesson and being better prepared!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 13, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs on a foggy Monday morning!



go dawgs with nice avatars


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 13, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> Go Dawgs waiting around to see who they'll play in the SEC Championship



go dogs waiting another 38 years.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 13, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Nov 13, 2017)

Go dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Nov 13, 2017)

Go Dawgs learning lessons the hard way.

It's still a great day to be a Dawg!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 13, 2017)

Go kissy kissy DAWGS!

Sorry elfiiiiiii, I couldn't help it


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 13, 2017)

go kirby dogs not winning the big games. fire cmr its his fault.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 14, 2017)

Go Dawgs missing a good lunch tomorrow!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 14, 2017)

Go Dawgs, trying to regroup.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Nov 14, 2017)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 14, 2017)

Go Dawgs down in Sylvania.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 14, 2017)

Go DAWGS on the practice field


----------



## elfiii (Nov 14, 2017)

Go Dawgs suckin it up and winning out.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 14, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 14, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 14, 2017)

Go Dawgs not taking these last two games for granted.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 14, 2017)

Dawgs please beat Ky, so I don't have to listen to trash talk for a year.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 14, 2017)

Go Dawgs winning for Charlie!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 14, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 14, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 15, 2017)

Go 9 & 1 Dawgs. ....... it's a great day to be a Dawg!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 15, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 15, 2017)

Go Hump Day DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 15, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 15, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 15, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 15, 2017)

Go Dawgs on the Mountain, and in Bethlehem.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 15, 2017)

I aint seen much of that old coon since Odell died. He came around once or twice, and just gave up. I think he missed Odell chasing him, then outsmarting him. Aint nobody ever accused Odell of being very smart.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 15, 2017)

Have seen an old possum sneaking around out there. He must not know sweet tater season is in. Possum and sweet taters aint bad.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 15, 2017)

Only thing Rip likes better than some possum and taters, is some catfish, caught jugging.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 15, 2017)

Rip has been known to pick up somebody elses Jug.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 15, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 15, 2017)

Go Dawgs, beat Kentucky. Them Kentucky people are funny, they all claim that they don't watch football and are just waiting on round ball. Let them slip up and beat Georgia and my phone rings more that the local bookie.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 15, 2017)

Go Dawgs Kirb stomping KY for Charlie!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 15, 2017)

Go possum eatin Dawgs


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 15, 2017)

Go Noles getting ready to start the gameday thread!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 15, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 16, 2017)

Go DAWGS just win baby


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 16, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 16, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 16, 2017)

Go DAWGS bringing a chip on their shoulder into Sanford stadium Saturday


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 16, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 16, 2017)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 16, 2017)

roll tide


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 16, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2017)

Go Dawgs skinning some Wildcats.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 16, 2017)

Go Noles looking for their 4th victory.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 16, 2017)

Go Noles picking Brussel sprouts!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 16, 2017)

Go Noles in Bryant Al


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 16, 2017)

go bammerdawgs in Bear Bryant, Alabama


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 16, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 16, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 16, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2017)

We better not have folded our tent! Still have championships to play for!

Let's...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 16, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 16, 2017)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2017)

Go Dawgs down in Lakeland GA.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 17, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 17, 2017)

Go Noles in Morven, Ga


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 17, 2017)

Go Dawgs over in Woodland


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2017)

Happy Friday Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 17, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 17, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 17, 2017)

Come on Georgia!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 17, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 17, 2017)

Go Dawgs headed to deer camp.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 17, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs headed to deer camp.



I think Slayer and SS are over there waiting on you. They wanted to get in early and kill a few does.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 17, 2017)

Go Dawgs and Noles getting in trouble for shooting Elfiiiii's does.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 17, 2017)

Neat post mrs 22.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 17, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 17, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 17, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 17, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 17, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 17, 2017)

Go Noles in Warm Springs


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 17, 2017)

Go Noles, Dawgs, bammers, dragging does out of the back foodplot


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 17, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 18, 2017)

Go Dawgs in a tree on game dsy morning.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 18, 2017)

Go DAWGS in Blue Ridge and Savannah!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 18, 2017)

Love the pic elfiiii. Go DAWGS 20' closer to God!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 18, 2017)

Nice looking set up there Elfiiiiii.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 18, 2017)

Go Dawgs on Pine Mountain.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 18, 2017)

Go dawgs


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 18, 2017)

You see what I did there^^^


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 18, 2017)

Guth gonna be a DGD one day.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 19, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 19, 2017)

Go DAWGS chopping down Kentucky, sharpening up for the pesky bugs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 19, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 19, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> Go dawgs





mguthrie said:


> You see what I did there^^^





KyDawg said:


> Guth gonna be a DGD one day.



We can make him an honorary Dawg on the spot. Then we'll see if he can pass the test and become a full fledged DGD.

Go Dawgs! Whip the Jackets!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 19, 2017)

That's right!!! Wreck Tek and then leave everything we got on the field in the SECCG!!!!! Go Dawgs!!!! Win or lose I love dem Dawgs!!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 19, 2017)

Go DAWGS running cats up trees! Hope we can escape the game with the pesky bugs without injuries


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 19, 2017)

Go Dawgs! 

Wreck Tech !÷!!!!!!!

Kirb stomp Tech.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 19, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 19, 2017)

Go Dawgs not having to listen to Ky people trash talk.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 19, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 20, 2017)

rtr


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 20, 2017)

Go Dawgs......Still waiting on a team to play in the conference championship


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 20, 2017)

Go Dawgs! Happy Thanksgiving week.. Hopefully these 3 days will go by quickly so I can get back to hunting camp!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 20, 2017)

Go Dawgs! 

Hoping the 3 days of work will coast by so we can head down to Navarre Fla. After thanksgiving breakfast for a few days of relaxation.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 20, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 20, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 20, 2017)

Go DAWGS rehabbing a torn up knee


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 20, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 20, 2017)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!
> 
> Hoping the 3 days of work will coast by so we can head down to Navarre Fla. After thanksgiving breakfast for a few days of relaxation.



We were down there about a month ago for a week. Hope the traffic has thinned out down there by then.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 20, 2017)

Hope we get out of Atlanta with a win and no injuries, Saturday. 

Let's take care of business, Dawgs!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 20, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 20, 2017)

Go Dawgs beat them Gnats.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 20, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 21, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 21, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 21, 2017)

Go DAWGS squashing bugs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 21, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 21, 2017)

Go Dawgs, that are gonna be looking for a sports bar in Nashville Sat Morning.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 21, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 21, 2017)

Before I knew the start time I promised the Wife that I would take her down there at 9:30 for a function at the Nashville Library. Only last an hour, but be the time I get her out of there, It will be 10:45.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 21, 2017)

Game starts at 11 here.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 21, 2017)

Go Dawgs driving silly in downtown Nashville.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 21, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 21, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 22, 2017)

go dogs scared of bama


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 22, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 22, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 22, 2017)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 22, 2017)

Go bammers skeered of tigers


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 22, 2017)

Good morning and Go Dogs, from the Bluegrass.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 22, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 22, 2017)

Paging Elfiii, Matthew6, Charlie, Robert and all of the GoDawg nation to the Rivalry Week Avatar Bet thread.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 22, 2017)

Go Noles Go


----------



## elfiii (Nov 22, 2017)

Go Dawgs not makin' no aviator bets.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 22, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 22, 2017)

Go DAWGS 20' up a pine tree enjoying Thanksgiving Eve.

HAPPY THANKSGIVING BOYS AND GIRLS!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 22, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 22, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 22, 2017)

Go Dogs scared to put up their avatars after the Barn debacle...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 22, 2017)

Go Bammers in Cali running from the plainsmen


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 22, 2017)

Go DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 22, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 23, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 23, 2017)

happy thanksgiving to all the dognation and fsu troll.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 23, 2017)

Go DAWGS and happy turkey day 6


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 23, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 23, 2017)

Go Dawgs and happy turkey day to all!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving, to all you Dawgs down in the state.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 23, 2017)

go dogs eating turkey and scared of bama


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> go dogs eating turkey and scared of bama



You got to beat Auburn first 6.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 23, 2017)

Go Dawgs! Let the big dawg eat!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2017)

I was thinking about Thanksgiving's past, one of my memories was of the UGA v G.T. freshman game that was played on that day. This was back when Freshmen were not allowed to play varsity Ball. It was played in Atlanta and most of the proceeds were given to the Scottish Rites hospital. It was a pretty big deal, and we would listen to it on the radio. Drew a large live crowd too.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 23, 2017)

Go DAWGS thankful for the many blessings we all have in the greatest country on earth!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 23, 2017)

Go Dawgs resting in the hotel on the beach, being thankful for good food, good family and good friends! !!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 24, 2017)

Black Friday Go Dawgs! 

Hope y'all have fun fighting the crowd. ....... lol


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2017)

Go Dawgs in Gibson Ga watching my kids shoot dem bucks! No greater reward than watching my son pull up with bone sticking up out of tge bed of tge truck! Daddy sleeps in daddy cleans deer!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 24, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 24, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 24, 2017)

Go DAWGS 20' up


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 24, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 24, 2017)

Go Dawgs. I am going to be watching the game, at the Germantown Pub, down in Nashville.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 24, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2017)

Go Dawgs at the pub tomorrow!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 24, 2017)

Go Dawgs, and go CC Packers beating undefeated Archer. They will make their 4th straight trip to Atlanta next week to face Brookwood, who beat them earlier.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2017)

Go Dawgs and Go Pack!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 25, 2017)

Go Dawgs fixing to own this state.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 25, 2017)

Go Dawgs! 

Squish them bugs!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 25, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 25, 2017)

Clean old fashion hate. GO GAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 25, 2017)

Go Dawgs sitting on 11-1 and going to the show.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 25, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs sitting on 11-1 and going to the show.



go dogs in trees scared of bama


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 25, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> go dogs in trees scared of bama



GO Auburn. Scared of both.


----------



## tcward (Nov 25, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> go dogs in trees scared of bama



If y’all don’t turn up the wick we won’t have to be skeered..


----------



## tcward (Nov 25, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 25, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> go dogs in trees scared of bama



Go Dawgs not scared of  Bama or the Barn.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 25, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 25, 2017)

Bama playing nasty ball.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2017)

Go Dawgs, that enjoyed the Game in Nashville, Germantown Pub. Goot Brats too.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 25, 2017)

tcward said:


> If y’all don’t turn up the wick we won’t have to be skeered..



i called it last week. dont think the tide will win.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 25, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 25, 2017)

Go Dawgs finishing the regular season 11-1!! Now onto the SECCG!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 25, 2017)

Go Dawgs! 

On to Atlanta!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 25, 2017)

Go Dawgs! 

Focus on the game, watch the tapes and come out and play!!!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 25, 2017)

Go DAWGS keeping the win streak in Bobbi Dahd alive


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 26, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Nov 26, 2017)

Go Dawgs !


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 26, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, and go CC Packers beating undefeated Archer. They will make their 4th straight trip to Atlanta next week to face Brookwood, who beat them earlier.



I surely thought this was going to be Lowndes County's year. CC has been scrappy in these playoffs. Brookwood took out a tough Tift County team Fri night. 

Good luck to your Packers


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 26, 2017)

Go Indians in the Semi final


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 26, 2017)

Go Dawgs


----------



## riprap (Nov 26, 2017)

Go Dawgs! Roll tide Nice to have Mercer on your resume!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 26, 2017)

Go Dawgs getting home from the emerald coast!!!!!!!

Glad to be home.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2017)

Go Dawgs that can see the flames of the Dumpster fire from their kitchen window.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 27, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 27, 2017)

Go Dawgs loving life and hating on Vols!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 27, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 27, 2017)

Go Noles in Perry


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 27, 2017)

Go Noles in Fort Valley....Paradise


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 27, 2017)

GGo Noles rolling through Butler


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 27, 2017)

Go Noles in Talbotton. Headed to the hunting land


----------



## elfiii (Nov 27, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 27, 2017)

Go Noles in Woodland...Hoping Elfiii left the gate unlocked


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 27, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2017)

Go Noles, running the check-out at the Norman Park Dollar Store in the off season.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2017)

Go Dawgs, staying on the field with Auburn next Saturday.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 27, 2017)

Go Dawgs! 

Here's hoping Kirby has the boys ready to play and zoned in.  Win or lose we have done far more than I had expected!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 27, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 27, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 27, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Nov 27, 2017)

Go Dawgs! Now the bama fans knew they would lose. Its usually we beat ourselves. The elite fanbase!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 27, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2017)

I just hope we throw some on first down, if they stack the line to stop our running game.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 27, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2017)

Go DAWGS!

Go away pesky ACC warts!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 28, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 28, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 28, 2017)

Go Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 28, 2017)

Go Noles in Waycross


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 28, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 28, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 28, 2017)

Go Dawgs looking for some revenge.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2017)

Go Dawgs, cutting out the stupid penalties this week.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 28, 2017)

Go Dog Go


Get on outta hea


----------



## elfiii (Nov 28, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Dog Go
> 
> 
> Get on outta hea



Don't you have some collards to pick and some chickens to render?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 28, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 28, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 28, 2017)

Man, praying that our Dawgs beat Auburn Saturday. We're long overdue, boys! Long overdue! 

Let's...

GO DAWGS!
BEAT AUBURN!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 28, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 28, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2017)

One more coach has said NO to UT.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 28, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 29, 2017)

Go Noles howling at the moon and crowing at the sun


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 29, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 29, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 29, 2017)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 29, 2017)

Hope they're prepping for more trick plays Saturday


----------



## elfiii (Nov 29, 2017)

Go Dawgs hunkering down one more time.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 29, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 29, 2017)

Go Dawgs, redeeming their selves.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 29, 2017)

Go Dawgs! 

Elfiii stay out of them Barn threads.......lol


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 29, 2017)

Go DAWGS getting ready for a brawl in the Benz


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 29, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 30, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 30, 2017)

Go Dogs and Noles playing on Saturday while Bama watches from home!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 30, 2017)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!
> 
> Elfiii stay out of them Barn threads.......lol



Charlie needs an infraction for his comment.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 30, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Don't you have some collards to pick and some chickens to render?



No chickens ... it chittlin week in Nole country!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 30, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 30, 2017)

GO DAWGS from Folly beach/Charelston. We GON paint this town red & black!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## elfiii (Nov 30, 2017)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!
> 
> Elfiii stay out of them Barn threads.......lol



I got method in my madness Coop.  

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 30, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!  Happy Birthday KyDawg!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GO DAWGS from Folly beach/Charelston. We GON paint this town red & black!



I love that restaurant out on the pier, mrs 22. Don't know if they are open this time of the year or not.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2017)

Go Dawgs wishing they were at Econfina or Finn Holloway catching trout in the creeks.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 30, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> I love that restaurant out on the pier, mrs 22. Don't know if they are open this time of the year or not.



Pier 101? 
We'll be going to Shem Creek to eat too!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 30, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 30, 2017)

Dawgs are in the hunt, got the rematch they wanted, seccg bound, and yall still ain't closed this thing out?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 30, 2017)

Go Dawgs in the hunt


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2017)

Aint about how fast you get there, it as all about how much fun you have during the journey.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 30, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2017)

Go Dawgs, playing their best game of the year, in that new stadium.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 30, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 30, 2017)

Go DAWGS in the trenches come Saturday! Them boys need their mean mojo!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2017)

Go Dawgs down on Brass Town Ball.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Dec 1, 2017)

Go Dawgs picking up tickets this morning.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2017)

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs picking up tickets this morning.



My two sons got Club level tickets from a friend of mine in South GA., who is not able to go.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2017)

Go Dawgs, on a Georgia HS playoff Friday. Go Packers!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2017)

Go Dawgs. Hunker down you guys!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2017)

Go Dawgs laughing at UT hiring Phat Phil as the AD.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2017)

Go Dawgs enjoying the Tennessee circus.......


----------



## cramer (Dec 1, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 1, 2017)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 1, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 1, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 1, 2017)

Go Dawgs!! Vols suck!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 1, 2017)

Go Dawgs wishing folks would get a life!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 1, 2017)

Go Dawgs wishing folks would check into therapy!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 1, 2017)

Go Dawgs headed to the Championship!


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 1, 2017)

Go Dawgs ! I’ve got a good feeling about the game tomorrow


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 1, 2017)

Go Dawgs. I may not be able to sleep tonight


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 1, 2017)

Go Dawgs gonna knock 2 tigers out of news cycle 
Auburn and that golfing dude


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 1, 2017)

Go Dawgs looking for a room at a nut house..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 1, 2017)

Go Dawgs seeking help for a concerned forum member...


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2017)

Go Dawgs, and Packers headed to that new dome.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 1, 2017)

Watch out hotlanter. South Ga will be taking over The Benz


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 2, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 2, 2017)

Man, I am excited about today! Hoping our Dawgs can get the win over Auburn. I am gonna be a little nervous watching this one. 

Championships! Let's...

GO DAWGS!
BEAT AUBURN!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 2, 2017)

daily dawgbarnsux


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2017)

Go Dawgs heading to the mountains to get a Christmas tree and getting home before kickoff!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 2, 2017)

Go Dawgs from a foggy bottom this am


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 2, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 2, 2017)

Good luck Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 2, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 2, 2017)

Go Dawgs......Lets get it done today


----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 2, 2017)

Woooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This is the BIG one!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 2, 2017)

Good luck today, Dawgs. I would like nothing more than a game between the Dawgs and Clemson. I know at least where I live, would be the biggest party in the history of my subdivision.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 2, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Good luck today, Dawgs. I would like nothing more than a game between the Dawgs and Clemson. I know at least where I live, would be the biggest party in the history of my subdivision.



I think it would be a good game. Some forget that this was a big rivalry game from the 60's thru to 80's. These two teams have met over 60 times. I think they should be playing each other every season.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 2, 2017)

We're ready for game time at our house.  Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2017)

Go Young Dawgs, getting ready for the game.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 2, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2017)

Go Dawgs, I need this one.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 2, 2017)

Fall of 1975 Clemson people painted Orange tiger paws all over UGA campus on the columns of a lot of historic buildings.............we beat the crap out of them the next day...........we won the ballgame too...............


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 2, 2017)

Go Dawgs! 

Hunker it down boys one more time!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 2, 2017)

lagrangedave said:


> Fall of 1975 Clemson people painted Orange tiger paws all over UGA campus on the columns of a lot of historic buildings.............we beat the crap out of them the next day...........we won the ballgame too...............



I remember it well.... well as well as I can, was 12 at the time but I sure remember it.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 2, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, I need this one.



You got it Bo$$!!! HOW BOUT THEM DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2017)

Guys yall will never know how much this game meant to me. I was just so happy that my sons were able to be down there and see this wonderful Football Game. I love my Dawgs, and there is a new Sheriff in town.

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2017)

One of my sons, sent me a picture of him and Kevin Butler.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2017)

Might stay up all night watching the recording I made of this game. I am one happy Dawg right now. I did not think they could beat Auburn, shows you what I know.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2017)

The Messican tried to tell us.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 2, 2017)

congrats mutts. hope you get bama in a play off game.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Dec 2, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> One of my sons, sent me a picture of him and Kevin Butler.



I like it Boss.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> congrats mutts. hope you get bama in a play off game.



Thank you 6. As far as I an concerned, we playing on House money. I hope Bama makes the playoff, but I am afraid they will not put two SEC teams in. Yall deserve to be in.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 2, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> congrats mutts. hope you get bama in a play off game.



bama may not make it...I see Clem, tOSU, Oklahoma and UGA..for bammy to be in they gotta win or at least make the Conference title game.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2017)

We are gonna get better over the next few years, and while we are not a Bama right now, we are well on our way. The #1 QB, the #1 Rb, and prolly the #1 receiver coming in, plus the Freshmen we played today, I think we will get used to going to the Playoffs.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2017)

westcobbdog said:


> bama may not make it...I see Clem, tOSU, Oklahoma and UGA..for bammy to be in they gotta win or at least make the Conference title game.



Don't think, that will do that this year.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 2, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> We are gonna get better over the next few years, and while we are not a Bama right now, we are well on our way. The #1 QB, the #1 Rb, and prolly the #1 receiver coming in, plus the Freshmen we played today, I think we will get used to going to the Playoffs.



The Dawgs would beat bama no doubt


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 2, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2017)

Go Dawgs celebrating on the Mountain, and in Bethlehem Ga.


----------



## riprap (Dec 2, 2017)

Go hoarse Dawgs! Plenty of booing the refs as well.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2017)

Good Booing Rip.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Dec 2, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2017)

A second year Coach making the playoffs, is GREAT.


----------



## riprap (Dec 2, 2017)

Auburn fans pretty good people. Nice before and after the game. Well...when they left 1/2 way through the 4th.


----------



## riprap (Dec 2, 2017)

CMR not looking too hot.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 2, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 2, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


>




Go Dawgs


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 3, 2017)

Go SEC champion playoff bound Dawgs


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 3, 2017)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2017)

Go Dawgs! 

One game at a time!!!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 3, 2017)

Go Dog Go


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 3, 2017)

Go Noles headed to a bowl game


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2017)

Natrez got arrested last night, in Clark County for an unspecified misdemeanor. This guy is an idiot, that puts himself above the team. Send him packing.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2017)

Go Dawgs making room for more 5 stars in this class!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Dec 3, 2017)

Kirby hasn't quite got the message to leo. Just win, save this drama for June and then look tough on discipline


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2017)

Lol Rip...... GO DAWGS!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 3, 2017)

Go DAWGS just winning baby


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 3, 2017)

go dogs beatingOklahoma


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 3, 2017)

go Bama defeatingclemsux


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 4, 2017)

Go DAWGS making the sooners become see ya laters!


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 4, 2017)

Go SEC Champion Dawgs!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 4, 2017)

Go DAWGS NOT getting arrested after the game

I like the way you think 6. Hope y'all can pull it off


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2017)

Go SEC Champion Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 4, 2017)

CamoDawg85 said:


> Go DAWGS NOT getting arrested after the game



Go SEC Champ Dawgs with heavy emphasis on this. ^


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 4, 2017)

Go Slayer calling Baker Mayfield


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 4, 2017)

Go Bob Marley Dogs in the slammer


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 4, 2017)

Go Dogs headed to the Rose Bowl


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 4, 2017)

Go Noles eating Gumbo way too early in bowl season


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 4, 2017)

Go Dawgs in the Playoffs.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs in the Playoffs.



Yes sir! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 5, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2017)

Go 2017 SEC Champs Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 5, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 5, 2017)

Go Dawgs putting together a good game plan for the Sooners.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 5, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 5, 2017)

Go Dawgs spoiling for a fight with Oklahoma in the Rose Bowl.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 5, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 5, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Dec 5, 2017)

Sic em! GO DAWGS!


----------



## riprap (Dec 5, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 5, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 6, 2017)

Go DAWGS staying focused on the task at hand


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 6, 2017)

Go Dawgs can’t stand no foosball for a couple of weeks


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 6, 2017)

Happy Hump day, GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 6, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 6, 2017)

Go Dawgs down in Richland.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 6, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 6, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 6, 2017)

Go Dawgs scheming how to get to Cali for the cheap cheap


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 6, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 6, 2017)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 6, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 7, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 7, 2017)

How bout them Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 7, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 7, 2017)

Go DAWGS, smellin' roses and stompin' sooners!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 7, 2017)

Dilly dilly GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 7, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Dec 7, 2017)

Go Dawgs making the rose bowl a home game.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 7, 2017)

I would love to go to this game. I mean how can you beat, the Rose Bowl, Playoffs, and UGA all rolled into one. Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 7, 2017)

Go Dawgs on streamlined promenade.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 7, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 7, 2017)

Go Dawgs in the hunt for real.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 7, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 8, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 8, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 8, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 8, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 8, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2017)

Go Dawgs getting healthy for the Rose bowl.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 8, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 8, 2017)

How bout them 2017 SEC champions!!!!!! Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 8, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 8, 2017)

Go DAWGS out west


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 8, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 9, 2017)

Go DAWGS in the snow!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 9, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 9, 2017)

Go liberal Bama fans in California rubbing elbows with the locals!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 9, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 9, 2017)

Great news! Hopefully all that can return, will do so. We could have something really special, boys. https://www.dawgnation.com/football...edCensoredCensoredCensored-back-senior-season

GO DAWGS!
BEAT OKLAHOMA!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 9, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Great news! Hopefully all that can return, will do so. We could have something really special, boys. https://www.dawgnation.com/football...edCensoredCensoredCensored-back-senior-season
> 
> GO DAWGS!
> BEAT OKLAHOMA!



I cannot get the link to open. I saw on Dawg Nation that Trent was coming back, but surely Roquan is not on that list.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 9, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> I cannot get the link to open. I saw on Dawg Nation that Trent was coming back, but surely Roquan is not on that list.



Yeah, the link was changed on their end. I tried to relink it, but it still doesn't work for some reason. But yes, Trent T is saying he'll come back. Let's hope he can encourage the others to do so as well. 

Also, been hearing Dan Mullen has been heavily recruiting Justin Fields. Hopefully Fields sticks to his UGA commitment.

GO DAWGS!
BEAT OKLAHOMA!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Dec 9, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 9, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Yeah, the link was changed on their end. I tried to relink it, but it still doesn't work for some reason. But yes, Trent T is saying he'll come back. Let's hope he can encourage the others to do so as well.
> 
> Also, been hearing Dan Mullen has been heavily recruiting Justin Fields. Hopefully Fields sticks to his UGA commitment.
> 
> ...



Jimbo is after him to. From what I understand Fields will sign his LOI this month so all of this will be over.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 9, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 9, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> Jimbo is after him to. From what I understand Fields will sign his LOI this month so all of this will be over.



Let's hope he signs with us. If he's good enough, he will play. If not, he's going to be miserable and want to transfer in a year or two anyway. I just don't see us having Fromm, Eason, and Fields all on the same team for more than a year. Somebody will get tired of riding the bench and want to transfer, and that's certainly understandable. However, if Fields is cool with sitting out a year, we may be alright. It would be awesome to have them all and have that problem. LOL

GO DAWGS!
BEAT OKLAHOMA!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 9, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Let's hope he signs with us. If he's good enough, he will play. If not, he's going to be miserable and want to transfer in a year or two anyway. I just don't see us having Fromm, Eason, and Fields all on the same team for more than a year. Somebody will get tired of riding the bench and want to transfer, and that's certainly understandable. However, if Fields is cool with sitting out a year, we may be alright. It would be awesome to have them all and have that problem. LOL
> 
> GO DAWGS!
> BEAT OKLAHOMA!



A couple things we have going for us. His sister is at UGA on the track team. 2nd. he knows he'll be able to compete from day one and he'll have packages ready for him from day one when he get's here. I think we're good but you just never ever know with these kids! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 9, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 9, 2017)

Go Dawgs on the Mountain. You getting much snow John.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 9, 2017)

Go Dawgs in Ky, with no snow.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 9, 2017)

No snow here either Charlie. .......

Went about 30 miles south of of us and east .....

GO DAWGS with no snow!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 9, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 9, 2017)

I can remember the rare days that we had in South Georgia, the blizzard of 69 dumped an inch and a 2 tenths on us. They let kids out of school.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 9, 2017)

Go Dawgs in the snow.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 9, 2017)

Go Dawgs trying to talk the wife into going to Pasadena.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 9, 2017)

Don't care nothing about the parade, but I would sure like to watch the game.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 9, 2017)

We need to close this one before the Rose Bowl. We got to have a thread with Rose Bowl in the title.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 9, 2017)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 9, 2017)

Me and Jeff closed one out one night with about 400 to go. We were in a race with the Bamer thread. We beat them so bad that they never came back.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 9, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 9, 2017)

Lets wear this one out before the Rose Bowl.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 9, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 9, 2017)

Closing threads!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 9, 2017)

Go Charlie Dawg!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 9, 2017)

Go Slayer Dawg!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 9, 2017)

Go brownceluse!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 9, 2017)

Go camodawg!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 9, 2017)

Go Dawgs gong to Pasadena!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 9, 2017)

Go playoff Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 9, 2017)

Go SEC champ Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 9, 2017)

Go Kirb stomping Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 9, 2017)

Go savage Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 9, 2017)

Go Dawgs in the hunt!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 10, 2017)

Go 2017 SEC Champs Dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs playing a hyped up Heisman winner!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs playing in the Rose Bowl!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 10, 2017)

Sunday Morning Go Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 10, 2017)

roll tide


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Noles Go


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Noles waiting till next year


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Slick Willie on the recruiting trail


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 10, 2017)

go bammers and noles running this thread


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 10, 2017)

Go DAWGS.........


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2017)

Go bammers and noles thinking they run this thread.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2017)

Go calibama fans living on the left coast


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Noles cutting collared greens.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs playing in the playoffs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs in KY!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs in Dawsonville


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs in Ty Ty


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs in Jasper, Ga.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs in Bethlehem Ga enjoying a cold Sunday!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs getting ready to go to church and watch the kids put on a Chirstmas play.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs closing this one out before the Rose Bowl.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 10, 2017)

Gonna take a good thread to outdo this one.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 10, 2017)

Dawgs are 5 and one, Sec Champs, and headed to the Rose Bowl for the playoffs in this thread.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Rose Bowl Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs in the playoffs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs watching Christmas plays


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs in Tiger Ga


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs planning to close this thread soon


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2017)

Charlie is a DGD!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Dawg fans


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2017)

Go CKS getting ready Dawgs focused


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2017)

Hunker down Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2017)

Go you silver britches


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)

This thread has brought yall Dawgs a long way. Yall boys might not want to end this un!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Noles Go

Good luck the rest of the way Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 10, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> This thread has brought yall Dawgs a long way. Yall boys might not want to end this un!!



No sir! The next one is for it all!!!!!! Go Dawgs hoping this team can take care of business in the Rose bowl then back to Atlanta!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Noles picking Brussel sprouts!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs in Athens


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2017)

Ben Cleveland is a DGD


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2017)

Nick Chubb is a DGD


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2017)

Sony Michel is a DGD


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2017)

Roquan Smith is a DGD


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs in Pasadena!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs in Bethlehem!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs in Watkinsville!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2017)

Hey Charlie how was the Christmas play.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs bowling


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2017)

It's great to be a Ga. Bulldog! !


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2017)

Bet Larry is smiling


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2017)

Sure miss Larry calling the games!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2017)

Big Mike was a DGD


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2017)

Spurgeon Chandler was a DGD


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2017)

Pasadena bound Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs keep chopping the wood!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs! ! !


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Dog in Alabammer


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)

Yall need Slayer up in here


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)

Slayer once finished half a Go Dawg thread, in one night, by himself


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)

Half a Go Dawg thread and a bottle of Crown


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)

That Slayer ain't ever been scared to polish off a bottle


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> That Slayer ain't ever been scared to polish off a bottle



He ain't ever been scared of that big lady what does the singing at the VFW either but I won't say anymore about that.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Noles sworn to secrecy


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2017)

Go  Noles bringing in the winter crops


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Slayer Dawg!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs poaching Elfii's deer


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs in the deep south


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs above the mason Dixon line


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs wishing they could go to the Rose Bowl


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Kirby getting them Dawgs focused on the game


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs! ! ! !


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs working on night shift


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs in Bogart


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs in Winder


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs in Ila


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs in Maysville


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs in Hull


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs one more time


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! !


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs letting noles and bammers play in their threads


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs remembering the good life of rural Madison County as a kid.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs reminiscing about elementary school in Ila


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs remembering turning the TV volume down and the radio up to hear Larry calling the game!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs thinking of old friends and good times as kids


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs dreaming of the simpler times.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs Jason Chandler was a DGD


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Noles working all night long


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Noles in Pavo, Ga


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Noles in Ambrose


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Noles in Willacoochee


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Osierfield Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Noles over in Lax


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Noles in Mystic, Ga


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Ocilla Indians


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)

Go folks in Clinch going home with a loss on Friday night


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Noles in Arp


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)

Go folks in Pearson looking like the reside in Miami


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Noles in Warm Springs


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Noles in Talbotton


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Noles in Woodland


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Noles in the Tax Community


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Noles in Manchester the Magic City


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs fixing them burgers at Duck's Trolley


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)

Them folks make you wanna slap yo mama


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Noles in Ideal, Ga


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Dogs down in Rupert


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Noles in Lilly


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)

Don't forget those fine Dawgs in Montezuma


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Noles in Oglethorpe


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Vienna Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)

Don't forget them Macon County Bulldogs


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)

Another stepping stone to Irwin's State Championship game


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Noles on the Flint river


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Noles running this here thread


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Dawg and Nole finishing this un out


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Noles landing new recruits


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Noles down in Adel


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)

Don't forget those Noles over in Sparks


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Noles in Lenox


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Noles in Tifton Ga


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Noles in Chula


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Noles in Irwinville


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Noles in Waterloo


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Pleasure Lake Dawgs


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Noles hunting Alapaha WMA


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)

At Night


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)

Out of season


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs hitting 975


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Noles running out of data


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs toking it up


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Noles and Dawgs skinning deer


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs at the Vfw


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Dawgs not wanting to leave the Vfw


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)

Without Sally


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Noles taking the Dawg home


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Noles in Cali


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)

Go future Noles in Ga


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Jimbo....Go to A&M


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Bobby Bowden NOLES


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Noles resting on the mountain


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2017)

Go Noles trying to get a winning record


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 11, 2017)

Go Noles in Reno


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 11, 2017)

Go Noles in Martha's vineyard


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 11, 2017)

Go Scooterville Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 11, 2017)

Go Noles in Hotlanter


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 11, 2017)

Go future Noles getting ready to travel to N Gwinnett


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 11, 2017)

And put a whooping on them boys


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 11, 2017)

Go Pack Go


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 11, 2017)

Go Noles winding it up


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 11, 2017)

I ain't gonna jinx yall this time


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 11, 2017)

So I'll end with a Go Dawgs and let Mr Cooper finish it off


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 11, 2017)

roll tide winning it all


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 11, 2017)

go bammers and noles closing this one out


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 11, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------

